# Crypticon Minneapolis



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Crypticon Minneapolis
October 14-16, 2016
Crown Plaza Suites MSP
3 Appletree Square
Bloomington, MN. 55425
Reserve your hotel room before Oct. 1st for $109 rate.

This is Crypticon's 11th year, come celebrate with us at our new location!

Celebrities
Vendor room
Movies
Dance of the Dead
Live Music
Costume Contest
Silent Auction & raffles for Scares That Care! 501(c)3 charity

So many actives that it's difficult to see everything in just 3 days!

For tickets or more information: crypticonminneapolis dot com


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Celebs:
Lisa Marie
George P. Wilbur
William Katt
Verne Troyer
Suzanne Snyder
Eugene Clark
Adrian Paul
Thom Mathews
Tuesday Knight

and more...


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

This just in....

Scaryoke is coming to Crypticon.... 9 pm Friday night, hosted by Dr. Ivan Cryptosis

Robin Sydney & Charles Band of Full Moon Entertainment Saturday only!


----------

